# Smegma



## Jackiecutler1 (Dec 11, 2014)

I know smegma is normal in male dogs, but is normal regardless of if the dog has been neutered or not? My male dog has smegma quite often, so I was just wondering. 

Thanks!


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Normal. I noticed a difference in jacks since his neuter there is much less and it's not at all stinky now.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

It is normal, but if the dog licks himself a lot (?), then you might ask the Vet about a UTI ... on the next scheduled visit...


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Intact males do tend to have more than a neutered animal. Sometimes neutering can eliminate smegma or greatly reduce the amount produced.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Jackie, this is totally random but where are you from?


----------



## heidizag (Dec 1, 2014)

my dog left a big dollop of it on the vet's examining table, I would never have thought to ask anything about it otherwise but he volunteered "after the neuter that should stop." Phew! Because it is a battle keeping up with washing the blankets I've been using to try to protect the furniture from it.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

... No guarantees that it will stop completely. Shep was neutered at 6 mos, and continued to exude until he was about 8 yo


----------

